# What type of shower valve is this?



## alexlock85 (Oct 22, 2018)

Anyone know what type of shower valve this is? The old shower trim plate was a Deltex. I want to keep the valve in place but need to know what handle will work for it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Just buy any handle you want by doing it like this and putting a new one in.


----------



## alexlock85 (Oct 22, 2018)

You're saying to use a hacksaw and saw the old handle off..?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Alex, are you a plumber or an apprentice? A plumber should know how to do this so assuming you are an apprentice.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

No just a diy looking for free info


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

alexlock85 said:


> You're saying to use a hacksaw and saw the old handle off..?


Only if you can "Hack it", then yes.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here’s some universal handles that should fit.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Here’s some universal handles that should fit.


Too bad I didn't have a camera back then but I've seen it a few times. One size fits all.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

alexlock85 said:


> Anyone know what type of shower valve this is? The old shower trim plate was a Deltex. I want to keep the valve in place but need to know what handle will work for it? Thanks in advance!


yes, PM me your credit card info for a consultation fee to get professional help...did you think you would get any answers for free?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

That's not a shower valve, that's a dikfer.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

alexlock85 said:


> Anyone know what type of shower valve this is?


Yes, a mixing valve.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread and amateur hour are both closed.


----------

